# My tank 50 gallon



## Dufresne7711 (Nov 24, 2016)

My tank Juwell 50 gallon

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C6AdCwOrWBY&t=6s


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Very pretty tank


----------



## pathrunner (Aug 31, 2016)

I love it, especially all the live plants. Sadly in my house, there are no real corners I could put a tank in like that. So yeah, a bit jealous.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

NICE!!! So serene.


----------



## fishpondcoating (Jan 18, 2017)

WOW! Very beautiful tank. I really like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Fidel S. Cotton (10 mo ago)

How awesome, Very cool, and lovely.


----------

